# Not a question but this makes tying a constrictor knot incredibly easy



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

Having lost 5 or more pounds from food poisoning this weekend you can imagine how dulled my brain is at this point, so trying to tie this knot by looking at step by step pictures was a futile effort. Couldn't remember which way to swing the end of the string, couldn't look at the picture and back at my work and continue, so on. But sickness has to try harder than that to get in the way of my hobbying. Luckily I found this video and had my loops both tied to the pouch in about ten minutes flat.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

That's cool, Pilot!!!!! Thanks!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Aha that does look easy! thanks for sharing


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That's the way I do it .


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

cool


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Still the best. I’ve never had one slip


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks, Pilot.

I love gettin' knotty. One time I had surgery and took a book of knots and some paracord to practice in a "foggy" state of mind. I tied the best monkey fist ever. I cannot tie one now though.

Learning something new is always fun. I think the Constrictor Knot with waxed cotton twine is the best. I put a few on a plastic tube to slide on to pouches. Once cinched down... they are knot coming loose. So use a light touch.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

great, thanks!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Projectile Pilot said:


> Having lost 5 or more pounds from food poisoning this weekend....


Guess you picked the right username. Sorry, I just couldn't help it.

Great tip, BTW.


----------

